# Extra HCG shots - extreme back pain



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi 

I was just wondering if anyone else had the same experience   I am 7 days post 3 day transfer and have been having extra HCG shots (3 since ET) as part of my tx as well as steriods, aspirin etc. This was advised as they did not expect me to get OHSS and as my consultants choice as an alternative too cyclogest (the HCG should make my body produce the progesterone required). After the second injection and last nights (3rd) within about 6 hours I get chronic back pain in my lower back. It is so bad I can't sleep and last night I ended up in tears   No matter what I do I cant get comfortable and is like a burning searing pain.  The next day I am very bloated and have lots of cramps and my stomach is hard but the back ache has eased but I am walking hunched over and in pain from my swollen stomach/active ovaries. Similar to how you feel that day after the EC. By the next day I feel much better but then its time for another HCG at 6pm and the cycle starts again. 

I am so worried today that I dont know whether to do the last injection tomorrow night. I just feel awful.

My questions is really is severe lower back pain a sympton of OHSS? Is this likely to get worse if my embies implant? Should I risk the last injection? I dont have shortness of breath and if the bloatedness is OHSS it is only mild. I always get a certian amount of pain from endo and scar tissue during this time. The back pain however is just so scary. I was in so much pain last night I was physically shaking  

Any comments would be much appreciated

Sparklyone

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really think you need to contact your clinic and ask their advice.  Although we may be able to offer our experiences and non professional advice, your clinic are the experts and need to be made aware.

I had 2 shots of HCG during 2ww of one of my treatment cycles but it was a natural FET so I'd not had trigger jab prior to EC and I'd not had follicles and eggs collected, so different situation.  I did become very bloated and got back ache and as it turned out, had a chemical pregnancy (very early mc) which consultant said may have triggered my response of symptoms following the 2nd HCG shot at 8dpt.

The HCG shot can trigger OHSS and if embie does implant, this too can trigger OHSS on top of the HCG shots.

Ensure you're drinking plenty of fluids, lots of water especially, to keep those empty follicles from EC flushed clear, to flush the drugs around your system and keep you hydrated...and make sure you pee out as much as take in so no fluid retention.  Keeping protein levels up and drinking isotonic drinks like Lucozade can also help prevent (or ease) OHSS if that is what you have.  I've been at risk of OHSS a few times and it is uncomfortable...luckily I didn't get full blown.

Please do contact your clinic though as you sound like you're in severe pain and also very worried...they will be able to offer you best advice and put your mind at rest if nothing else !  Even if out of hours they must have an emergency number.

Take care....and good luck with your 2ww 
Natasha


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks again Natasha (you helped me on peer support too  ). Will give the clinic a call tomorrow morning - the back ache is easing just feel like i have pulled my stomach muscles and look about 12 weeks pg ( I wish  ) They did warn me I may get uncomfortable. Expect the clinic will suggest not to do final jab and move me onto cyclogest (which I have had for last 2 cycles) . Have just sent DH off to buy me some nice fish (for the protein) and lots of lucozade    Drinking 3 litres of water a day plus the odd cup of tea and juices so hopefully that is enough. Have no other symptoms of OHSS so hopefully it will calm down tomorrow. Dont think I can face the back ache again if did the last HCG jab  

Its so lovely to have someones advice but I know I need to seek medical advice too. Just was hoping someone else may get backache from HCG - feels like my muscles/ligaments have gone soft which I understand happens in early pg and was thinking that hcg shots as pg hormone was just causing this but a bit more extreme   

Thanks again

Kx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help, even if only a little bit 

The back ache could well be a side effect of the HCG injection...we all react differently afterall....or it may be a bit of "left over" from the EC procedure (either sedation or GA can make you feel achey).  

Also, our bodies tend to compensate...if we're hurting/uncomfortable in one area of our body, we automatically position ourselves differently ie the way we lay down and sleep, the way we sit and walk...which in turn can put pressure and strain on other areas....if that makes any sense ?  Perhaps where you're feeling bloated and sore, you're sleeping in an awkward position and may not even realise and this has caused the back ache.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified and just guessing following treatment cycles I've had as well as the many operations I've had (due to endo etc).

Whilst it's not a good idea to use any muscle rub, hot water bottle or strong pks, you could take some paracetamol and see if that helps.

Sending you lots of positively sticky vibes   
Take care
Natasha x


PS....peppermint tea is good for easing bloatedness


----------

